# Your suggestions please!



## serendipity (Jun 29, 2009)

A cycling friend sent me to check this site out - so glad he did! What a great forum! 
SO I am fairly new, just got back on bike last year after an injury & complications ended horseback riding as my sport of choice.
Not sure I was going to like cycling, I kept my cost down and bought a Dawes,knowing _nothing_. I didn't do too bad. Now that I am hooked, I want to upgrade. I am looking at a 100 mile event through the green mountains a year from now as goal. Not sure I'll get there or if I'll be ready sooner than I think... all depends on my body. I have brocitis on both hips, bad in my right (dang seats are sooo high to swing my leg over  ) tendonitis in my right knee, reverse curveature of the neck (anyone else dealing with this joy in the drops??) Let's just say, BIG (crazy.)horse, long drop, bounce, bounce, bounce.
I'd like to enter a bunch of races, but not really competively except against myself. Comfort is a MUST for me. I want to go _faster!!_ On my heavy bike I am stuck at 12-14mph before the highest gear won't keep up with me...:mad2: Knowing nothing really about bikes & their stuff (but learning fast!) I assume better bikes mean different gearing and more SPEED!
So suggestions?
My budget is $1400, i've looked at Specialized Dolce Elite & Allez, Cannondale.
I want to try a bunch but I don't want to rely on the bike shop to tell me what they think I need to by, you know? I was fit today 50/51, found a shop and people Iike, but still want to shop around and try many different ones. I really know nothing, bike speak is still another language to me, and one set of pedels looks like every other, tho apparently some of you can look at a tiny pic of a bike and know what is on there... 
I appreciate your time in reading this hefty post and givng me your thoughts!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

With your neck issues I think you should stick to frames designed for women. Test ride whatever bikes you can find. This way you will be able to compare them and it will help you figure out what you like. 

Personally I have not been impressed with smaller framed Cannondales. The Specialized bikes are good. See if you can find the Trek wsd bikes. Also Orbea makes a great woman specific frame. 

I suggest you avoid triple crankset bikes it you want to go faster. Good light wheels will help too.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

il gives good adice... 

I'll add that I used to ride/train horses, and bike wrecks don't hurt nearly as much as falling off of a horse.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

What gearing do you have on your bike now?

You can either look it up from the specs, or take a good look at your current bike.

Do you have 2 or three gears up front? Look on the side of the big gear and see if it says 50/34 or 53/39 or something similar. If you have 3 gears up front it will have 3 numbers.

On the cassette (gears on the back wheel) you can count the number of points on the smallest and largest gears. The smallest will probably be 11, maybe 12. The largest might be anywhere from 25-28.

If you are trully spinning out your gears, and unable to shift to a harder gear, a change in crank set or cassette may solve the problem. If you still want a new bike, this information will help you make a better choice of gearing on the new one.

If you can tell us what gearing you have now, we can tell you what options there are for having harder gears to pick from.

Do you happen to know what your cadence is?


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

serendipity said:


> A cycling friend sent me to check this site out - so glad he did! What a great forum!
> SO I am fairly new, just got back on bike last year after an injury & complications ended horseback riding as my sport of choice.
> Not sure I was going to like cycling, I kept my cost down and bought a Dawes,knowing _nothing_. I didn't do too bad. Now that I am hooked, I want to upgrade. I am looking at a 100 mile event through the green mountains a year from now as goal. Not sure I'll get there or if I'll be ready sooner than I think... all depends on my body. I have brocitis on both hips, bad in my right (dang seats are sooo high to swing my leg over  ) tendonitis in my right knee, reverse curveature of the neck (anyone else dealing with this joy in the drops??) Let's just say, BIG (crazy.)horse, long drop, bounce, bounce, bounce.
> I'd like to enter a bunch of races, but not really competively except against myself. Comfort is a MUST for me. I want to go _faster!!_ On my heavy bike I am stuck at 12-14mph before the highest gear won't keep up with me...:mad2: Knowing nothing really about bikes & their stuff (but learning fast!) I assume better bikes mean different gearing and more SPEED!
> ...



Here is some stuff on Dawes if you haven’t run across it yet:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=132146

and 

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-84470.html



You want to do 100 miles next year. Too bad about next year because you could be ready to do a 100 mile ride THIS YEAR. Go here to start a training program, follow it for 5 to 6 weeks and I think you would be ready to go. If you really want to do something this summer, enlist a friend or two and do a do-it-yourself century ride. Anyway, here’s the site:

http://www.ridetherockies.com/rider-area/training/


Next, onto the bike.

I have two (female) friends that have a Specialized Dolce Elite and also an Orbea Diva. They both L-O-V-E their bicycles. You can probably upgrade your bike as the previous poster said, but the upgrades may not give anything back to you in terms of responsiveness, lightness, overall speed/endurance improvements. Most of this stuff comes along with a new frame or wheels and works as a package. By the time you update all of this stuff you might already have upwards of the price of a new bike. Sounds like a long discussion with your friendly neighborhood LBS folks. Find a real gear head / bike geek shop, bring your bike, wear your bike gear, and show up first thing after they open on a weekday. Ask them to compare contrast different types of models and then start asking about upgrades to your current ride.

As far as being in the drops, well, that can be fixed. If you buy a new bike, buy a set flat bars and new shifters. It’ll cost a few bucks to make the modification but will put you in a more upright position. Also, have them put some “horns” on the end of the bars (these stick up). This will give you more choices for hand position to relieve any pressure. So, you could go to a new bike with mountain bike type handlebars – yeah, I’ve seen that out here on numerous occasions and it seems to work really well for people. 

A triple chain ring is good if you are doing a lot of hills. The extra gearing gives you more choices. If you can’t do the hills well yet, then swap out the back cassette (most are 12/25) for a 11/27 or 11/28 – yes, those extra one or two teeth make a big difference on a climb. Some climbs out here (on regular rides) can be tough like 8 to 10 miles at 8% (ugh) yeah, that requires some breaks no matter what kind of gearing you have. The way I use my triple: small ring: climbing of any sort, middle ring: flat cruising and climbing up to about 2% to 4% grade, big ring: down hill or while in a paceline (usually moving 18 to 22 MPH) for some reason it’s just easier to make the small speed adjustments from the big ring in a line.

My other things to have on a bike are carbon-fiber forks to soak up the road vibration and also a carbon fiber seat post. The seat post is something you can add later if need be.

I have an all-carbon Trek Pilot 5.0 (triple). I “top out” my gearing at about 33MPH. No, I don’t pedal that fast – but going downhill that’s about all I can keep up with before the cadence goes to about 130RPM or so and my legs don’t move THAT fast. At this point in a downhill I just stow the engine parts (i.e., set my legs/pedal crank midships, lock my knees on the top tube, get into the drops and enjoy the ride).

Sadly, bikes are so user specific that you won’t really know what to buy before trying them. I thought I had it made after doing all kinds of internet research in late 2004 narrowing my field to a Specialized Roubaix Triple, a Giant OCR, and another bike I can’t remember. The Specialized: too “twitchy” or something like that, Giant: The frame felt cramped, the other bike: just mushy and unresponsive. I tried 15 other bikes that day before getting on my Trek. The skies opened, a sunbeam came down in the LBS parking lot, and music began to play. It was wonderful! A bike that FIT and was COMFORTABLE! I think the best you can do is to do a lot of internet research and come armed with that to your LBS to start talking bikes.

Here is something to try that may make a big difference. Take your bike down to the LBS and have then put a new set of wheels on it that you can try. They go for a spin around the lot/LBS neighborhood. See what kind of improvement that gives you. 

Also, have you spoken to your doctor about your injuries and cycling? If your current sports doctor isn’t a sports medicine kind of guy, maybe you need to search one out. Someone that can understand the cycling mechanics and how they interact with what you have now. And, consult you to what your mechanical limitations are (or are not) and how to either work with them or transcend them. There is a lot that the body can do – including rehabilitation - given the proper exercise and guidance (PT). This probably means some weight training in the gym and also some stationary bike training (spin bike) sessions too. May not require surgery, but some braces and realignment types of activities. I broke my fibula (smaller bone in the lower leg) skiing on March 7th this year. Bone is all healed up but swelling left behind. It’s amazing, but the cycling has done wonders to make the swelling go down. Pain is all gone too. First few trips on the cycle were a little dicey, but eventually it came together.

May also be worth your while to find a professional bike fitter and talk with that person a bit before moving to a new bike. These guys are all about bio-mechanical advantage on your bike and can most likely recommend stuff that many of us have not event thought about. Better yet, get your doctor to prescribe a visit as part of your rehab and maybe your insurance will pay for it.

Help it helps!

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## serendipity (Jun 29, 2009)

Loraura said:


> What gearing do you have on your bike now?
> 
> You can either look it up from the specs, or take a good look at your current bike.
> 
> ...


OK, so , I have a 14 speed (never knew, never asked). 2 up front, 7 in back, 14/28. All Shimano. Aluminum frame. I have plyed with the gears and I'm sure I am in the hardest gear(largest in front, smallest in back, yes?). Perhaps my computer is not set correctly, but I am definately topping out, either way. And I know I am not going that fast. I don't think I have a full understanding of cadence. How do I measure this? It is rpms, your legs, right? All I know is that to me, a good time is putting my bike in the highest gear, hitting the drops, and going as fast as I can, like a bat outta. I think speed trials are in my future.


----------



## serendipity (Jun 29, 2009)

ColoradoVeloDude said:


> Here is some stuff on Dawes if you haven’t run across it yet:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=132146
> 
> ...


Hey Colorado, thanks for all the info! :thumbsup: 
I am pretty set on getting a new bike.I know what you mean about that ah-ha moment on the right bike - that is how I felt once I was properly fitted (gasp!) and finally put on the Dolce. But I still want to test a bunch and re-test this one, just to be sure. But WHAT a difference from my Dawes. 
I grew up on road bikes - every time I have tried a mountain bike I have been very uncomfortable with the handlebars. It's just not a set up I like. Forgive me for butchering this, as I have not gotten this far in my very steep learning curve, but I want to try the center upside down u-shaped thing with the elbow rests. I love the drops, they just kill my neck. 
As for doing 100 this year... maybe. A lot depends on my body, and my PT & DR. My three issues just feed off ech other in a vicious cycle. Neck is messed up, so mis-alignes my back, putting strain on my hips and creating pain when I compensate in my knee. So we are focusing on a lot of strength training right now, with particular focus on neck/back for alignment, and my hamstrings and weak thigh muscles. I lost a lot of muscle when I got hurt and was laid up for so long, and am much weaker on my right side. I am also getting fitted for orthotics. Whew! No impact sports for me! The cycling sometimes fired up my hip tho, but I think some adjustments are all that is needed. I suspect my bike is too big - not sure how to find out what size it is?
I went over my current gearing in my previous post... the terrain here is rolling, with short, steep hills or long gradual hills. Nothing like you have except in few places, like Killington.
Now, being in Vermont, it is not like there are a lot of bike shops to choose from. The LBS Has a great reputation, but I have not found much help there. It is like pulling TEETH to get anything out of this guy. After I had my bike tuned for the season, I came back to him after my 1st ride, told him it wasn't right, I was not comfortable - he is nice enough, but had no real suggetions for me other than put your seat forward. Likewise with this nasty intersection where I almost got hit. Next time I was in, I told him about it, but I kinda got a blank look, like nice story but what do you want from me? (uh, dunno... guidance? Suggestions?) Anyway, he has never suggested a different saddle, a fitting, anything - had to dig it up online to even know such a thing existed.
Now this other shop that fitted me is over an hour away, but I think may be worth the trip, we'll see. I like it when the people I go to are forthcoming with info, dare I say even helpful? As a newb, I don't even know what questions to ask half the time.

Thanks again for your info & help!


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

serendipity said:


> Hey Colorado, thanks for all the info! :thumbsup:
> I am pretty set on getting a new bike.I know what you mean about that ah-ha moment on the right bike - that is how I felt once I was properly fitted (gasp!) and finally put on the Dolce. But I still want to test a bunch and re-test this one, just to be sure. But WHAT a difference from my Dawes.
> I grew up on road bikes - every time I have tried a mountain bike I have been very uncomfortable with the handlebars. It's just not a set up I like. Forgive me for butchering this, as I have not gotten this far in my very steep learning curve, but I want to try the center upside down u-shaped thing with the elbow rests. I love the drops, they just kill my neck.
> As for doing 100 this year... maybe. A lot depends on my body, and my PT & DR. My three issues just feed off ech other in a vicious cycle. Neck is messed up, so mis-alignes my back, putting strain on my hips and creating pain when I compensate in my knee. So we are focusing on a lot of strength training right now, with particular focus on neck/back for alignment, and my hamstrings and weak thigh muscles. I lost a lot of muscle when I got hurt and was laid up for so long, and am much weaker on my right side. I am also getting fitted for orthotics. Whew! No impact sports for me! The cycling sometimes fired up my hip tho, but I think some adjustments are all that is needed. I suspect my bike is too big - not sure how to find out what size it is?
> ...


First of all, congrats and kudos to you for making what seems to be a difficult effort into the support. Major props to you too on getting the racing bug,,,(it's hard to shake it off too, heh heh). I'm a guy (had to say that) in the process of getting my gf into the sport, she's into it but not the racing part. Given your previous posts, here are a few humble suggestions:

1) If you have the opportunity/can pay for it, see a sports therapist and/or a medical professional and let her know your current and future intended riding regimen. Given your several conditions, they may be able to modify your workouts to tailor your needs. I had a female teammate who had worse conditions (internal medical conditions) and she saw a doctor regularly and apprised the doctor of what she was doing) 

2) It goes without saying that even without your conditions, you should train gradually. Your muscles (and your back) take time to adjust to essentially an unnatural body position (torso foward with hands in front and down). Given your hip conditions and tendonitis, you really need to get fit properly, and whatever your ideal saddle height is, I would suggest lowering it a .5-1cm until your body gets used it. The last thing you need is a ongoing cycling related injury to kill a couple weeks to a month, which could in turn kill the season, and your interest. 

Your heart is the strongest muscle of the bunch, and to that extent, don't overtax it. Slow base miles at a higher cadence (90-105) on the flats and as much possible. Spinning faster at easier gears also will be less stressful on the muscles. 

3) As for the bike, a) find a bike you really like that you can afford (seriously, not just one you can tell yourself that you'll tolerate for now). Newbies, myself included a few years ago, got a bike that I was half satisfied with, and within a year, I was looking for a new bike. b) find a bike shop you can trust and will get good feedback, That guy you mentioned doesn't seem to care about your troubles, so you shouldn't care to give him your business. A good relationship pays dividends in the end. The hour you spend on driving to a great bike shop is worth the peace of mind that you know you will be fit properly and that your bike is being maintained well. Plus once you have a good relationship you can start negotiating prices in the future when you want other parts/accessories. You might want to go the New England section of this forum and ask for good bike shops in your state. 

c) $1400 is plenty of bike money given that you're now in mid 2009 where bike shops have little 09 inventory and are trying to get rid of the rest to make way for 2010. Get a bike that fits you well, whether it be Cannondale, Specialized, etc. Don't let the bike shop saleperson "upsell" you. Chances are that once you tell them you want to race, they will try to steer you away from, for example, a Specialized Roubaix or a Cannondale Synapse (both of which are categorized as non-racing bikes) . The truth is, most of us here are amateurs racers or non-racing bike riders. You can easily race on a Roubaix or Synapse, do equally fine on one, and plus race/ride more comfortably than on a race-geometry bike.
Definitely use a compact crank (if the bike you want is a triple, see if you can get a compact at no extra charge). I know that most lower level bikes use a triple, especially on women's bikes, and an honest person will tell you that triple cranksets don't shift as well, and the chances of the chaiin coming off are greater. If you have a 26 or 27 tooth cog in the back, and a 34 tooth small chainring in the front, you should be able to tackle some steep hills (with some training of course!) 

d) As far as bike brands, if you like Specialized then get it. My gf and I like Cannondale so for her, that looks like what she'll be getting. As you know, aluminum rides more harshly than cheap carbon, and carbon tubes on some mixed alum bikes soak a bit more road vibration, not much. Off topic, the Trek Madone by far is the most comfortable race bike, perhaps too comfortable. It rides like a Buick, and for racers that's not good. Many say that you can't feel the road, which is what racers want. For me, I'm about comfort now. If I could afford one I would. Short story is, yes good carbon makes a difference. But in lower priced bikes, they are all about the same. But factor in the geometry, there are some differences. The Synapse Feminine is probably the most comfortable bike for a woman that I have heard about, followed by the Roubaix. I had two female team riders who both rode a Dolce and they said it was a bit jarring for them--hands and arms would hurt soaking up the bumps after several hours of riding (If you're light then road vibration is a bigger issue--they were both like 90 something lbs). On any bike, you can increase ride quality by inflating only to 110 psi or so (on a 125 psi max tire), buy gel wrap bar tape, a comfortable saddle, good chamois shorts (use chamois cream too). The fact is, that after 3 hours on any bike, you will feel some fatigue, which you will get used to as you progress.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

If you don't know what questions to ask, bring a friend who knows more than you.


----------



## serendipity (Jun 29, 2009)

ping771 said:


> If you don't know what questions to ask, bring a friend who knows more than you.


I would if I could - I simply don't know anyone else who rides. Seriously. I've been looking for a partner/buddy for rides since I really don't like to ride alone.
Today's ride was cool tho - I had just turned around and headed back at the 8.5 mile mark, and not a mile later, a guy came riding up behind me. Let me tell ya I was running out of steam. He shot me some encouragement, pulled in in front of me, and got me the next 5 miles. i was able to finish from there...


----------



## serendipity (Jun 29, 2009)

ping771 said:


> First of all, congrats and kudos to you for making what seems to be a difficult effort into the support. Major props to you too on getting the racing bug,,,(it's hard to shake it off too, heh heh). I'm a guy (had to say that) in the process of getting my gf into the sport, she's into it but not the racing part. Given your previous posts, here are a few humble suggestions:
> 
> 1) If you have the opportunity/can pay for it, see a sports therapist and/or a medical professional and let her know your current and future intended riding regimen. Given your several conditions, they may be able to modify your workouts to tailor your needs. I had a female teammate who had worse conditions (internal medical conditions) and she saw a doctor regularly and apprised the doctor of what she was doing)
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of your suggestions, Ping. I just found wht sounds like an awesome bike shopabout 1/2 hour away. The owner deals specifically with people who have injuries, is a PT, and has an MB. I'm going to make an ppointment to see him tomorrow. Between him, my DR (who is a great sport medicine DR) and my PT whose idea it was to try cycling, I should be in pretty good hands!
I am makeing a list of all the brands people suggest, then searching out shops that have them. I have discovered that in summer many of our ski shops switch to bikes :thumbsup: 
My awesome hubby snagged me some local cycle related papers and magazines, and I found many more shops there. I found nothing on the internet, so had no idea there were so many. I've yet to find a nearby club - closest I can find is 1 1/2 hours away. I have enough $ to put towards a bike that I can explore my options. Thank goodness.
Slow and steady, I am building up my stamina. I was quite proud of my ride tody: 17.53 miles!! No much to many of you, but to me, that is huge. Took 1 hour 15 minutesand some pretty good hills. It's not like I'm draggin only 100 lbs up those hills, girls. If there was one thing I could do well while I was laid up, it was put on weight! Getting down to 165 is a big improvement! And considering that I used to be a long distance runner... 6 months in bed can kill you.

Again - thanks to everone for taking the time to chat with me about this!


----------

